# Lawyer in Mallorca or nearby



## waterlily (May 8, 2012)

Hi there,
Does anyone know a good property lawyer in Mallorca or anywhere nearby? Going to need one in June. 
Mil gracias, 
Waterlily


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

waterlily said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know a good property lawyer in Mallorca or anywhere nearby? Going to need one in June.
> Mil gracias,
> Waterlily


What part of Mallorca?


----------



## waterlily (May 8, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> What part of Mallorca?


Palma or Soller.....thanks!


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

waterlily said:


> Palma or Soller.....thanks!


If you don't find a good one closer, I know a good one in Manacor.


----------



## waterlily (May 8, 2012)

*Lawyer in Majorca*

I would be eternally grateful to have her/his contact info --- if s/he has a general practice that includes property law..... Mil gracias!



Abyss-Rover said:


> If you don't find a good one closer, I know a good one in Manacor.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

waterlily said:


> I would be eternally grateful to have her/his contact info --- if s/he has a general practice that includes property law..... Mil gracias!


Oficines Januar And I just noticed that they have an office in Palma also, although I'm not sure if it's the same company.

MIGUEL ANGEL RIERA VALLÉS is the top guy in Manacor


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Waterlilly


Did you find a good lawyer to help with the house purchase? I'm looking for a lawyer and a surveyor for a place just outside Palma. Spanish is not a problem, but would like somebody reputable if you have any recommendations

Thanks

Carmic


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

We used Amanda Morey (in Palma Nova) speaks excellent English

e mail: [email protected]
Phone +34 971 134 918

And I should add that we would HIGHLY recommend her, she covered everything was very thorough and her costs were very good


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Keith


I'll give her a call on Monday. 

Carmic


----------

